# The Moto X 1st and 2nd Gen Discussion



## Vyom (Oct 17, 2014)

Say {Hello to Moto} again, which this premium device that is the basis of Nexus 6. From Active Display which may seem like a gimmick but is actually very useful and saves battery life in the long run, to Touchless control which very aptly shown in the ads provides you a way to give commands to your phone without ever touching, its one phone that most people say transports you straight to 2020.

So if you are a proud owner of Moto X, Moto X 2nd gen or even (upcoming) Nexus 6 (since N6 is just a blown up 2nd gen Moto X) this thread is for you to discuss this amazing piece of gadget.

*{Moto X:}*

*i.minus.com/iUpCippkBhiST.jpeg

*{Moto X 2nd gen:}*

*i.minus.com/iyyOXKHN55aJC.jpg

*{Specs:}*



Spoiler




*Moto X 1st Gen**Moto X 2nd Gen*GENERAL2G NetworkGSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900 - all versionsGSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900 - all versions3G NetworkHSDPA 850 / 900 / 1900 / 2100 - for AT&THSDPA 850 / 900 / 1900 / 2100 - for AT&THSDPA 850 / 900 / 1900 / 2100 - for EuropeHSDPA 850 / 900 / 1900 / 2100 - for EuropeHSDPA 850 / 900 / 1700 / 1900 / 2100 - for T-MobileHSDPA 850 / 900 / 1700 / 1900 / 2100 - for T-Mobile4G NetworkLTE 700 / 850 / 1700 / 1900 / 2100 - for AT&TLTE 700 / 850 / 1700 / 1900 / 2100 - for AT&TLTE 800 / 1800 / 2600 - for EuropeLTE 800 / 1800 / 2600 - for EuropeLTE 700 / 1700 / 1900 / 2100 - for T-MobileLTE 700 / 1700 / 1900 / 2100 - for T-MobileSIMNano-SIMNano-SIMAnnounced2013, August2014, SeptemberStatusAvailable. Released 2013, AugustAvailable. Released 2014, SeptemberBODYDimensions129.3 x 65.3 x 10.4 mm (5.09 x 2.57 x 0.41 in)140.8 x 72.4 x 10 mm (5.54 x 2.85 x 0.39 in)Weight130 g (4.59 oz)144 g (5.08 oz)Water resistantDISPLAYTypeAMOLED capacitive touchscreen, 16M colorsAMOLED capacitive touchscreen, 16M colorsSize720 x 1280 pixels, 4.7 inches (~312 ppi pixel density)1080 x 1920 pixels, 5.2 inches (~424 ppi pixel density)MultitouchYesYesProtectionCorning Gorilla Glass 3Corning Gorilla Glass 3SOUNDAlert typesVibration, MP3, WAV ringtonesVibration, MP3, WAV ringtonesLoudspeakerYesYes3.5mm jackYesYesMEMORYCard slotNoNoInternal16/32/64 GB, 2 GB RAM16/32 GB, 2 GB RAMDATAGPRSYesYesEDGEYesYesSpeedHSDPA, 42.2 Mbps; HSUPA, 5.76 Mbps;
LTE, Cat3, 50 Mbps UL, 100 Mbps DL / EV-DO Rev. A, up to 3.1 MbpsHSDPA, 42.2 Mbps; HSUPA, 5.76 MbpsWLANWi-Fi 802.11 a/b/g/n/ac, dual-band, DLNA, Wi-Fi hotspotWi-Fi 802.11 a/b/g/n/ac, dual-band, DLNA, Wi-Fi hotspotBluetoothv4.0, A2DP, EDR, LEv4.0, A2DP, EDR, LENFCYesYesInfrared portNoNoUSBmicroUSB v2.0, USB HostmicroUSB v2.0, USB HostCAMERAPrimary10 MP, 4320 x 2432 pixels, autofocus, LED flash13 MP, 4128 x 3096 pixels, autofocus, dual-LED flashFeatures1.4 µm pixel size, geo-tagging, touch focus, face detection, panorama, HDRGeo-tagging, touch focus, face detection, panorama, HDRVideo1080p@30fps, stereo sound rec., HDR2160p@30fps, HDRSecondary2 MP, 1080p2 MP, 1080pFEATURESOSAndroid OS, v4.2.2 (Jelly Bean), upgradable to v4.4.4 (KitKat)Android OS, v4.4.4 (KitKat), upgradable to Android LChipsetQualcomm MSM8960Pro SnapdragonQualcomm MSM8974AC Snapdragon 801CPUDual-core 1.7 GHz KraitQuad-core 2.5 GHz Krait 400GPUAdreno 320Adreno 330SensorsAccelerometer, gyro, proximity, compass, barometer, temperatureAccelerometer, gyro, proximity, compass, barometer, temperatureMessagingSMS(threaded view), MMS, Email, Push Email, IMSMS(threaded view), MMS, Email, Push Email, IMBrowserHTML5HTML5RadioNoNoGPSYes, with A-GPS, GLONASSYes, with A-GPS, GLONASSJavaYes, via Java MIDP emulatorYes, via Java MIDP emulatorColorsBlack, White (front panel), 18 color options (back panel)Black, White- Active noise cancellation with dedicated mic- Active noise cancellation with dedicated mic- Google Drive (50 GB storage)- Google Drive (50 GB storage)- MP3/AAC+/WAV/WMA player- MP3/AAC+/WAV/WMA player- MP4/H.263/H.264/WMV player- MP4/H.263/H.264/WMV player- Google Search, Maps, Gmail- Google Search, Maps, Gmail- YouTube, Google Talk, Picasa- YouTube, Google Talk, Picasa- Organizer- Organizer- Photo viewer/editor- Photo viewer/editor- Document viewer- Document viewer- Voice memo/dial- Voice memo/dial- Predictive text input- Predictive text inputBATTERYLi-Ion 2200 mAh batteryLi-Ion 2300 mAh batteryStand-byUp to 576 hTalk timeUp to 13 hMISCSAR US1.39 W/kg (head)     0.50 W/kg (body)PriceTESTSPerformanceBasemark OS II: 578Audio qualityNoise -91.6dB / Crosstalk -92.8dBBattery life39h endurance rating

Source: *www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=5601&idPhone2=6649



*{Best Features of Moto X}* : since specs is not everything
(with inputs from: *www.gottabemobile.com/2014/02/07/15-hidden-moto-x-features/)

*1. Camera Shortcuts*
Users don’t even need to unlock or even turn on the display. Simple give a double flick of the wrist while holding your Moto X, and the camera instantly fires up and you can start snapping photos.

*2. Touchless Controls*
Touchless controls lets you instantly send a text, make a call, or search Google with your voice, even when the phones display is off. And it’s extremely powerful.

*androidandme.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Moto-X-Touchless-Control.jpg

*3. Active Notifications*
It Allows the phone to illuminate small portions of the screen (only the pixel which are needed) in a low-power battery saving state with quick and active notifications. A circle will dimly light up showing you have a missed call, incoming text, Twitter mention, and more. Then the screen goes back to sleep. However, tap the circle and the Moto X gives you more details with the top half of the screen, which again, is a battery saving feature.

Slide up and you’ll unlock right into that notification and app whether it be the dialer for a missed call, Google Hangouts, Gmail, Twitter, or even a text message. It’s super simple and easy, yet no one’s done it in such a smooth way as we have here with the Moto X.

*demandware.edgesuite.net/aahb_prd/on/demandware.static/Sites-Motorola_US-Site/Sites-Motorola_US-Library/en_US/v1412719722977/Products/Mobile-Phones/MotoX%208-23/ActiveDisplay1_M.jpg

*4. Moto Assist*
Moto Assist is an app built-in to the Moto X which will help assist and automate your life. Have a work meeting every Friday at 3 PM? Assist will learn that once set, and always silence your phone at 3PM on Fridays. All automatically once it learns.

Moto Assist helps with hands-free driving and touchless controls to respond to a message or get directions, and will even read a message aloud to a user while driving. The same area will automatically have the phone go to speakerphone if it detects the owner is driving, to keep your hands safely on the wheel.

Everything from driving, messages, meetings, stop disturbances while sleeping, VIP caller lists and more. Check it out in the app tray to learn more. It’s all extremely self explanatory and there’s how-to guides right on the phone.

*5. Moto Connect (Use your Moto X through Chrome)*
This is another app that comes pre-installed, but it’s actually useful unlike most bloatware carriers install on a new phone. Moto Connect lets you pair the phone to your PC or laptop, which will then allow a user to send and receive calls and texts on a computer using the Moto Connect Chrome Browser extension. Send texts from your PC through the Moto X.

*6. Equalizer*
Most smartphones don’t have an equalizer option to customize and tweak audio settings, but Motorola delivers that. The Moto X has fairly good speakers, and sounds great with headphones, so head into settings > sound > audio effects to improve your music.

*cdn.gottabemobile.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/MotoX-equalizer-620x348.png

*7. Trusted Devices*
This feature is something you’ll need to setup and control under the settings > security tab once you’ve setup a passcode, unlock PIN, or pattern. This essentially allows a user to set certain devices to be trusted, so once the phone is nearby you won’t need to use an unlock pin.

Basically if you’re home and it’s connected to a speaker dock, there’s no need for a security pin. However, once you leave the house and are no longer within range of the dock, or other trusted devices, the security pin is re-enabled and protects your device from prying eyes. This works for speakers, docks, accessories, and even NFC enabled devices.

*8. Mirror your Moto X screen on your HDTV*
If you have a Miracast dongle or device then you can easily share your display wirelessly by going to Settings > Display > Wireless Display. It won’t let you play DRM-protected files though.


*{Motorola X8 chipset}*:
(From *www.anandtech.com/show/7235/moto-x-review)

*i0.sinaimg.cn/IT/cr/2013/0802/1589676381.jpg

One of the most talked about things on the new set of Motorola phones is a computing architecture that Motorola is calling the X8 mobile computing system, with the 8 in X8 connoting 8 “cores”: 2 CPU cores (Krait 300 at 1.7 GHz), 4 GPU cores (Adreno 320 has 4 cores inside), 1 contextual awareness core, and 1 natural language core. I put core in quotes since core really should mean a unit cell that’s replicated n times rather than some arbitrary count of totally dissimilar and unrelated things. 

Inside of Moto X is Motorola’s X8 Mobile Computing System, which consists of a 1.7 GHz Qualcomm Snapdragon S4 Pro MSM8960Pro SoC with two Krait 300 CPUs running at 1.7 GHz alongside Adreno 320 graphics. The two other parts are a TI MSP430 for sensor fusion and active display and a TI C55x DSP for voice activation. There’s a total of 8 “cores” in there, which is where the 8 in X8 comes from, but beyond that there’s no getting around the fact that there’s an 8960Pro inside the Moto X responsible for actually powering the OS.

I recommend to read the full AnandTech review linked above for greater clarity. Tl;dr is that Moto X was not biuilt for "marketting" but to provide a real Gem of a product!

The best part of Moto X (1st gen) now is that you can get one in just Rs 16200 (after 10% bank discount) like I did. Moto X 2nd gen while not on discount is still a good upgrade for those who can afford. I will be posting other less known things you can do with your Moto X and after we step into the Rooted realm, more amazing things which awaits for us!


----------



## Vyom (Oct 17, 2014)

List of Moto X Owners: (XT 1052)
           [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]
           [MENTION=266361]kunalgujarathi[/MENTION]
           [MENTION=288626]polupoka[/MENTION]
           [MENTION=155555]Superayush[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=32982]Baker[/MENTION]

List of Moto X2 Owners: (XT 1092)
           [MENTION=23425]gopi_vbboy[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=50936]Anish[/MENTION]


*Note,*

Other names for Moto X:
XT1049 for Republic Wireless US
XT1050 for Regional US
*XT1052 for Europe, Asia, Australia*


----------



## Vyom (Oct 17, 2014)

~ _Reserved for Realm of rooted world_ ~


----------



## amjath (Oct 17, 2014)

^Wow thread, I was thinking why no Moto X thread whne Moto G thread exsist thanks for the thread [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]

It is good to point that 4G LTE doesnt work on Moto X 2013 India. Just in case any one interested


----------



## Vyom (Oct 17, 2014)

amjath said:


> It is good to point that 4G LTE doesnt work on Moto X 2013 India. Just in case any one interested



For the time being. I expect telecom operators to come up with more frequencies for LTE! Is it impossible?


----------



## amjath (Oct 17, 2014)

Vyom said:


> For the time being. I expect telecom operators to come up with more frequencies for LTE! Is it impossible?



I dont think so, it is the costliest thing which we are talking about. Below is a list of upcoming/planned lTE networks
List of planned LTE networks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 17, 2014)

Hmm..the best features u have listed can't be ported to other devices?

also having 2GB RAM in Moto X (2nd gen) justified as compared to other phones OPO,Mi4 etc?


----------



## Vyom (Oct 17, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Hmm..the best features u have listed can't be ported to other devices?



The first 3 features, definitely can't. Unless the display is AMOLED, you can't create a true sense of Active Display. On AMOLED display we have this app being developed: *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.achep.acdisplay&hl=en.

But of course without a low power dedicated core, it will drain battery too much than Moto X, which supports it natively.



Zangetsu said:


> also having 2GB RAM in Moto X (2nd gen) justified as compared to other phones OPO,Mi4 etc?



I don't really get the question here. But I think 2 GB RAM is more than justified in any phones of today.


----------



## polupoka (Oct 17, 2014)

ALSO i CAME TO KNOW that 4.4.4 in moto x can only be rooted after unlocking BL! 

- - - Updated - - -

Kindly take a look at the motorola phones imported in india........


DateHS CodeDescriptionOrigin CountryPort of DischargeUnitQuantityValue (INR)Per Unit (INR)15-Oct-201485171290MODEL NO:AP3334AN7K8 MOTOROLA, XT1092,IN,RETAIL, BLK 16GB BRAND:MOTO X [MOBILE PHONES]ChinaBanglore Air CargoUNT1,00028,629,96428,63013-Oct-201484713090MOTOROLA HANDHELD COMPUTER MC65,HSPA,EVDO, 802.11 A/B/G, IMAGER, CAMERA, 256/1GB, QWERTY, WEH 6.5,1.5X MC659B-PD0BAA0010ChinaBombay Air CargoNOS1004,248,05842,4814-Oct-201485171290MODEL NO:AP3334AE7K8 MOTOROLA, XT1092,IN,RETAIL, BLK 16GB BRAND: MOTO X [MOBILE PHONES]ChinaBanglore Air CargoUNT70018,772,61826,8184-Oct-201485171290MODEL NO:AP3313AS7K8 SM, XT1052,IN,RETAIL BLK F/H, R 16GB BRAND: MOTOROLA MOTO X [MOBILE PHONES]ChinaBanglore Air CargoUNT1,14217,236,13215,0931-Oct-201485171290MODEL NO:AP3334AE7K8 MOTOROLA, XT1092,IN,RETAIL, BLK 16GB BRAND:MOTO X [MOBILE PHONES]ChinaBanglore Air CargoUNT1,40037,545,23626,8181-Oct-201485171290MODEL NO:AP3334AD1K8 MOTOROLA, XT1092,IN,RETAIL, WHT 16GB BRAND: MOTOROLA MOTO X [MOBILE PHONES]ChinaBanglore Air CargoUNT50014,188,60628,3771-Oct-201485171290MODEL NO:AP3267AD1K8 SM, XT1052,IN,RETAIL, WHT 16GB BRAND: MOTOROLA MOTO X [MOBILE PHONES]ChinaBanglore Air CargoUNT1,60524,224,16015,0931-Oct-201485171290MODEL NO:AP3261AE7K8 SM, XT1052,IN,RETAIL,LIC, 16GB BRAND: MOTOROLA MOTO X [MOBILE PHONES]ChinaBanglore Air CargoUNT14,440217,941,98415,0931-Oct-201485171290MODEL NO:AP3334AE7K8 MOTOROLA, XT1092,IN,RETAIL, BLK 16GB BRAND: MOTO X [MOBILE PHONES]ChinaBanglore Air CargoUNT2,40064,363,26026,818


----------



## Vyom (Oct 17, 2014)

polupoka said:


> ALSO i CAME TO KNOW that 4.4.4 in moto x can only be rooted after unlocking BL!



That sentence makes no sense. Did you mean something like, "I came to know that 4.4.4 in Moto X can only be upgraded if phone is rooted"? Then my answer is hell no!

And from that data, I can see I gave Flipkart a very small margin.


----------



## polupoka (Oct 17, 2014)

amjath said:


> I dont think so, it is the costliest thing which we are talking about. Below is a list of upcoming/planned lTE networks
> List of planned LTE networks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


   @amjath  dada,Indian moto xt1052 supports 800,1800,2600... so hope videocon and reliance succeed to establish the 1800Mhz frequency! 

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> That sentence makes no sense. Did you mean something like, "I came to know that 4.4.4 in Moto X can only be upgraded if phone is rooted"? Then my answer is hell no!
> 
> And from that data, I can see I gave Flipkart a very small margin.


No bro! I meant that the latest upgrade available in motorola moto X which is kitkat 4.4.4 can only be rooted after its bootloader been unlocked!!!! OK @Vyom dada???


----------



## Vyom (Oct 17, 2014)

polupoka said:


> No bro! I meant that the latest upgrade available in motorola moto X which is kitkat 4.4.4 can only be rooted after its bootloader been unlocked!!!! OK @Vyom dada???


Oh now it makes perfect sense. 
And I am not "dada".


----------



## polupoka (Oct 17, 2014)

Vyom said:


> And from that data, I can see I gave Flipkart a very small margin.


Yeppp... me too


----------



## Vyom (Oct 17, 2014)

polupoka said:


> Yeppp... me too



What did you buy? 1st or 2nd gen?

I request members to post which devices they owned so that the list in 2nd post can be completed!


----------



## polupoka (Oct 17, 2014)

Vyom said:


> That sentence makes no sense. Did you mean something like, "I came to know that 4.4.4 in Moto X can only be upgraded if phone is rooted"? Then my answer is hell no!
> 
> And from that data, I can see I gave Flipkart a very small margin.





Vyom said:


> Oh now it makes perfect sense.
> And I am not "dada".


hmm.. I think it was not so hard to understand either ! I just now make it easy for you! anyway,misunderstanding happens...
And You r elder to me.. M just 20,so you are my dada 

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> That sentence makes no sense. Did you mean something like, "I came to know that 4.4.4 in Moto X can only be upgraded if phone is rooted"? Then my answer is hell no!
> 
> And from that data, I can see I gave Flipkart a very small margin.





Vyom said:


> What did you buy? 1st or 2nd gen?
> 
> I request members to post which devices they owned so that the list in 2nd post can be completed!


I bought Moto X(XT1052) Bamboo and I received it 2 hours ago 
After getting 'bamboo' from sony am glad to have it .. many many thanx to you and other respected members in the forum who convinced me to buy this instead of jolla.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 17, 2014)

Congrats!! 

One thing I want to say now to all Moto X owners, after reading lots of reviews, is that display of Moto X is quite fragile. People have reported that even a drop from 3 feet shattered the screen. 

Now I don't know how precisely the force is required to break the screen but suffice to say that you must take care of the display. Repair cost of shattered display comes to around 10k and in India we have to pay that. 

It may sound scary but I guess every phone have it's share of pros and cons. Even Apple iPhone is prone to bend.

Anyway, its best if we take care of our devices ourselves.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 18, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> One thing I want to say now to all Moto X owners, after reading lots of reviews, is that display of Moto X is quite fragile. People have reported that even a drop from 3 feet shattered the screen.
> 
> ...



Yep.It is fragile.The moment I received it for my Dad,I ordered cover.

Just few suggestions for covers-
Flip cover-nCase
Bumper and back covers-Amzer.

These are cheap VFM covers if you like to go with them.

I think Nilkin has a tempered glass or even Xtremeguard is good option.But I just put a simple scratch guard pertaining Dad's robust use and bought him flip cover.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi Vyom thanks for thread


How can i disable multiple shots feature in camera...sometimes when i tend to focus in camera ...i takes multiple shots.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 18, 2014)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Hi Vyom thanks for thread
> 
> 
> How can i disable multiple shots feature in camera...sometimes when i tend to focus in camera ...i takes multiple shots.



You are probably doing it wrong. AFAIK, you just have to tap the screen only once, and it automatically focus and take shots. You don't need to manually focus. (saw in one video, can link if required) Similarly, if you want to take a video recording you just need to tap a single button. Not "Press the button" and then "Press again to start the recording", rather just a single tap will start video recording. 

I think these are just small touch changes in Moto X.

But I still haven't received my own phone. I am waiting impatiently! Do FK/eKart deliver on Sunday? Since if not today, it should arrive tomorrow.!


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 18, 2014)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Hi Vyom thanks for thread
> 
> 
> How can i disable multiple shots feature in camera...sometimes when i tend to focus in camera ...i takes multiple shots.


There's no touch-to-focus in Moto X, it's something like keep-dragging-to-focus.

If you keep touching the focus pointer, it will take a shot. If you touch and hold it, it will take multiple (burst) shots.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 18, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Yep.It is fragile.The moment I received it for my Dad,I ordered cover.
> 
> Just few suggestions for covers-
> Flip cover-nCase
> ...



Nice tip there. Thanks for the suggestions. A case is warranted if you are worried about your Moto X. Yes it does make it a bit ugly since Moto X looks damn good without 'em! But they do make sure your phone don't die in an accident.

By Flip cover-ncase did you mean this? nCase Flip Cover for Moto X
And Bumber and back covers-Amzer this? Amzer Back Cover for Motorola Moto X

Personally I bought this highly solid looking case: nCase Back Cover for Moto X (Red n Black)

But I think I will buy Flip cover too since I want to be able to take out my phone out of its shell at home easily!


----------



## $hadow (Oct 18, 2014)

I will be interested in 16 gb memory and 2300 mah battery usage in real life scenarios.


----------



## rohit.anand (Oct 18, 2014)

guys, how is Flipkart selling Moto X 2013 without an adapter??.
And how is the teak version? Does it look good?


----------



## polupoka (Oct 18, 2014)

rohit.anand said:


> guys, how is Flipkart selling Moto X 2013 without an adapter??.
> And how is the teak version? Does it look good?


  well obviously you should buy teak version for 16749 ?- now! I have a bamboo and its awesome! *teak is almost same ...minor cosmetic changes!
  Black and white version comes without adapter which may cost you over 1000 if you buy original! Moto x charger is of 1.2 amp..I have read that it supports higher amp charger too... so if you wanna buy a charger you can look at this which m looking for too..-Motorola Turbo Charger


----------



## Vyom (Oct 19, 2014)

^^ It's not good that current deal is only on SBI card which limits to Rs 1250 as discount. When I purchased I got complete 10% discount!

Also, who needs a wall charger when we have PC at home, and at offices?  Well, Turbo charger sounds good though, but to make my phone total VFM I am not going to invest in it until I am completely I require it.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 19, 2014)

When u get a call...wave over your display...call will become silent


----------



## Vyom (Oct 19, 2014)

gopi_vbboy said:


> When u get a call...wave over your display...call will become silent



Yup. That's one of those features which no one is talking about and yet its one of the cool features of Moto X! 
I am going to make a list of such nifty stuff once I get my device. 

PS: Wave to silent feature won't even work on N6 cause of lack of sensors. BOOOOO


----------



## polupoka (Oct 20, 2014)

I couldnot double tab to wake my moto X  

Double tapping doesnot works as geekyranjit sir showed on his video!


----------



## Vyom (Oct 20, 2014)

Double tapping is not suppose to work on Moto X. It doesn't work like that.

The way it work is that the Active display keeps you showing any notifications you get while the phone was locked. It also pops up the notification/clock when it detects a change in the state of the mobile. So for eg, when you take out the phone from your pocket, it shows you that. When you pickup the phone and change the phone orientation from horizontal to vertical in the process, it shows you the notification/clock.

Maybe in the case of geekyranjit's video, the double tap changed the orientation of the phone a bit, thereby triggering the active display. Or, maybe it was a coincidence that he happen to tap the phone just when the notification triggered.

- - - Updated - - -

Btw friends, my Moto X arrived today! 

*i.minus.com/ie5HoYHWDr79V.jpg


----------



## polupoka (Oct 20, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Double tapping is not suppose to work on Moto X. It doesn't work like that.
> 
> The way it work is that the Active display keeps you showing any notifications you get while the phone was locked. It also pops up the notification/clock when it detects a change in the state of the mobile. So for eg, when you take out the phone from your pocket, it shows you that. When you pickup the phone and change the phone orientation from horizontal to vertical in the process, it shows you the notification/clock.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info dada.. and wow ! 
beauty
Though I personally didnot like the headset sound quality! Also the phone internal sound quality(sound which transmit via 3.5 mm port)didnt impress me at all(have pureview 808 alive and xperia Z1 dead). Thats the only cons from my side(still)....


----------



## Vyom (Oct 20, 2014)

Headset quality is not good and its a known thing in almost all reviews.
Will need to test sound quality later since still have to get a nano sim.


----------



## AbhMkh (Oct 20, 2014)

Moto X( 1st Gen) : 720p display-2200 mah battery

Moto X(2nd gen) : 1080p display-2300 mah battery

Seems legit.Motorola logic FTW !

Moto X(2nd Gen) : Complete fail on battery life.For a normal user it is fine but for a power user like myself, nope nope nope.

In comparison the Samsung Galaxy S5 has a better FHD SAMOLED display and uses a 2800 mah battery to power the phone

Battery life acc to GSMARENA tests 

Moto X(2nd Gen) : 45 Hours

SGS5 : 72 hours


----------



## Vyom (Oct 20, 2014)

Yea battery is messed up in 2nd gen.

First model was build keeping in mind the fact that at 4.7" people won't notice the difference in pixels anyway. So inspite of making the phone "look" better on paper, they decided to keep it 720p which would also help keeping battery consumption low.

I think 2nd gen was Motorola's "business model" product which they are using to generate revenue based on the success of first gen Moto X.


----------



## AbhMkh (Oct 21, 2014)

From Anadtech's review of the Moto X 2nd gen

*Unfortunately, it’s not clear where this lack of attention to color accuracy comes from. In discussions with Andrei it's clearly possible to calibrate the AMOLED panel from the GS4 quite accurately, and there's no real technical limitation for AMOLED to lack good calibration. However, judging by the relatively low peak brightness there are other issues as this could affect Motorola's performance in battery life tests. This seems to suggest that Motorola is unable to access the latest generation of AMOLED panels from Samsung Display.

This would be a rather startling thought, as it means that no matter what Motorola does to improve their implementation of Samsung’s AMOLED displays, they will always be behind the curve. If it becomes clear that Samsung’s AMOLED is the best display from a user-facing standpoint, every other OEM will face significant barriers in competition as they would be unable to access the latest generation AMOLED panels. The real solution here is for other display manufacturers such as LG, JDI, and AUO Optronics to catch up.

At any rate, the display of the new Moto X seems to be relatively poor compared to what we see in the Galaxy S5 LTE-A (and likely the Note 4), along with the iPhone 5s, Nexus 5, and One (M7). While it’s impossible to ignore the power advantage of AMOLED when implementing functions like Moto Display, the relatively low peak brightness and poor color accuracy are concerning.*


----------



## Vyom (Oct 25, 2014)

^^ I guess little we can do to improve it, apart from trying out new custom Kernels. But maybe after some time.

Meanwhile, did anybody get updated Play store? I got:

*i.minus.com/ibyI68sOi1WJ9k.png


----------



## polupoka (Oct 25, 2014)

Yeh...  5.0.31
- - - Updated - - -BTW I forgot to show my LovElY MOTO *www.digit.in/forum/images/smilies/hyper.gif

View attachment 14915View attachment 14916


----------



## Superayush (Oct 25, 2014)

I also have Moto x 1st gen y u forget me ..


----------



## Vyom (Oct 25, 2014)

[MENTION=288626]polupoka[/MENTION]: Can't view attachments. Recommended to host files on minus.com
 [MENTION=155555]Superayush[/MENTION]: Adding your name in second post.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 26, 2014)

So today I tried to find a way to take screenshots without using physical buttons (the usual power btn + vol down btn), but I guess it's not easy to enable this functionality without rooting.
Screen capture app didn't work. More research will follow.


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 1, 2014)

*medium.com/adventures-in-consumer-technology/the-moto-x-review-e1f3d60227f
Camera review


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 1, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> *medium.com/adventures-in-consumer-technology/the-moto-x-review-e1f3d60227f
> Camera review


LOL. Brilliant camera, even on the 2014 X, it is beyond me that how that inconsistency of focus is persisting! Seriously, Motorola makes best radio and all, but their display and camera, ugh!


----------



## Vyom (Nov 1, 2014)

I don't find the camera of Moto X that appalling. Yes it becomes hard for Moto X to focus sometimes. But I don't end up with much out of focus pictures.
Following are some pictures which I shot of a model town using my Moto X : *minus.com/mytIhcVfEdcQc

I find them quite good.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 1, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I don't find the camera of Moto X that appalling. Yes it becomes hard for Moto X to focus sometimes. But I don't end up with much out of focus pictures.
> Following are some pictures which I shot of a model town using my Moto X : *minus.com/mytIhcVfEdcQc
> 
> I find them quite good.



Pics look nice.


----------



## polupoka (Nov 2, 2014)

Ok vyom... I just signed up in meowchat(minus)!


----------



## Vyom (Nov 2, 2014)

polupoka said:


> Ok vyom... I just signed up in meowchat(minus)!



Umm.. And why is that important keeping this thread perspective?

Anyway guys an important thing to consider. Android L will be coming tomorrow but Nexus 6 will be open for shipping on 10th. Does that mean Android L can come to us on Moto X before any other device?


----------



## amjath (Nov 2, 2014)

^ it must be for the manufacturers and custom modders and developers


----------



## polupoka (Nov 3, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Umm.. And why is that important keeping this thread perspective?
> 
> Anyway guys an important thing to consider. Android L will be coming tomorrow but Nexus 6 will be open for shipping on 10th. Does that mean Android L can come to us on Moto X before any other device?


This is for what you said-@polupoka : Can't view attachments. Recommended to host files on minus.com
anyway eagerly waiting for lollipop!


----------



## Vyom (Nov 3, 2014)

polupoka said:


> This is for what you said-@polupoka : Can't view attachments. Recommended to host files on minus.com
> anyway eagerly waiting for lollipop!



OK yea. 

Myself waiting for Android L eagerly too. Meanwhile if you guys get any update please share.


----------



## polupoka (Nov 9, 2014)

Hey guys I chose ART runtime in my moto X and while booting it took me 25 minutes to upgrade 252 applications!  But now I feel its  faster!!  Lollipop has ART in default... And thats the feel good news of my day...  :yaay:
P. S.  Moto x 2014 owners can test lollipop beta right now!


----------



## amjath (Nov 9, 2014)

polupoka said:


> Hey guys I chose ART runtime in my moto X and while booting it took me 25 minutes to upgrade 252 applications!  But now I feel its  faster!!  Lollipop has ART in default... And thats the feel good news of my day...  :yaay:
> P. S.  Moto x 2014 owners can test lollipop beta right now!



ART consumes more space than dalvik for every app [bad news for internal memory only phones] and takes some more time to boot. After these 2 loss what do we get a much faster startup and smoother UI on apps


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 10, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I find them quite good.


Good for you!

Some macros from a 2009 phone  (with much finer white balance/exposure/saturation)



Spoiler



*cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/reviewsimg/samsung-i8910-omnia-hd-review/camera/gsmarena_019.jpg

*cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/reviewsimg/samsung-i8910-omnia-hd-review/camera/gsmarena_020.jpg

*cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/reviewsimg/samsung-i8910-omnia-hd-review/camera/gsmarena_004.jpg



Anyway, none of these should concern me as I am not an user, but truth should be spoken.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 10, 2014)

Moto X 2014 is already running Android L. Though Moto stopped it but the rom is still out there and can be flashed.


----------



## polupoka (Nov 13, 2014)

Now officialy android 5.0 available for moto x 2014 and moto g 2014


----------



## Vyom (Nov 13, 2014)

Share some screenshots lad and make us, the owners of 1st gen Moto X, jelly!


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 13, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Share some screenshots lad and make us, the owners of 1st gen Moto X, jelly!


Thats not gonna happen... Update isn't available on Indian edition . Indian Moto G, G2, X, X2 ("E" too hopefully) will get update on same day, probably tomorrow.


----------



## polupoka (Nov 13, 2014)

Jodi kaal updateashe ankushda....  Khub khusi hobo!!!!!!! Tomar mukh e fulchandan poruk!  [MENTION=171475]ankush28[/MENTION]


----------



## Vyom (Nov 13, 2014)

polupoka said:


> Jodi kaal updateashe ankushda....  Khub khusi hobo!!!!!!! Tomar mukh e gulchandan poruk! [MENTION=171475]ankush28[/MENTION]



Rough translation: "If what you told becomes true, I would be very happy. May you mouth gets fill with some sweet."

Am I right?


----------



## polupoka (Nov 13, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Rough translation: "If what you told becomes true, I would be very happy. May you mouth gets fill with some sweet."
> 
> Am I right?


Lol!  Almost right vineetda!   only its not some sweet.. Its chandan ka tukra(a holy wood,you may know)  and ful means flower-so basically I wanna thank him by doing pooja of him 
N ya, I were so happy that i spoke in my mother tongue!


----------



## theserpent (Nov 13, 2014)

India will get the update by month end,Presently THE INTERNATIONAL AND USA versions are being updated


----------



## Vyom (Nov 13, 2014)

theserpent said:


> India will get the update by month end,Presently THE INTERNATIONAL AND USA versions are being updated



Some people don't really wait till OTA, rather they just want one thing.. Factory images of the ROM!


----------



## theserpent (Nov 13, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Some people don't really wait till OTA, rather they just want one thing.. Factory images of the ROM!



Id preffer to wait for OTA.


----------



## polupoka (Nov 13, 2014)

Hello vyom da,can you guide me about installing factory image of rom?  I think we need root to install image, na?  Btw... One thing I really miss is a software for pc to check updates properly for moto devices... Ya, motorola device manager is here but its myterious!  No UI at all if there is no update they just tell you so and disappear!  Sony pc companion is so real!  And also no rooting method available for kitkat 4.4.4 for moto x 1st gen(let alone lollipop)!!!  So how do we install factory image, aha?   [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]


----------



## Vyom (Nov 13, 2014)

You can try the method described by Google: *developers.google.com/android/nexus/images

But I don't take any responsibility of doing something wrong. Not that it's a difficult process, but you have to have some idea of what you are doing. Else it's Best to wait for OTA update.


----------



## polupoka (Nov 13, 2014)

Thats only for nexus devices! Not for motos. N bootloader have to be  too...  After z1 'sadma'......  "na baba naaa!"


----------



## Vyom (Nov 13, 2014)

polupoka said:


> Thats only for nexus devices! Not for motos. N bootloader have to be  too...  After z1 'sadma'......  "na baba naaa!"



That's a cool ASCII art for "Unlock". Well, I think you should just wait for OTA. I would probably wait for OTA too. Since I have my N7 to experiment. Don't want to experiment on newly bought Moto X. But I *may* decide to unroot and try flashing just for the fun of it. But maybe in 2015.


----------



## polupoka (Nov 13, 2014)

Vyom said:


> That's a cool ASCII art for "Unlock". Well, I think you should just wait for OTA. I would probably wait for OTA too. Since I have my N7 to experiment. Don't want to experiment on newly bought Moto X. But I *may* decide to unroot and try flashing just for the fun of it. But maybe in 2015.


Thanx   ...  Ya I surely wait.  No more money... My account is pathetic after I bought the strontium 16gb microsd with 'microsd+microusb+usb'card reader!  Na ya... I will root, bl  or anything only after june'15


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 16, 2014)

Guys has Lolipop been rolled out for 1st Gen Moto X???


----------



## polupoka (Nov 17, 2014)

Nooooo :'(


----------



## Vyom (Nov 17, 2014)

Don't think so. But I am patiently waiting. Afterall Lollipop came on my Nexus 7. 

Motorola owners.. this is a good read:
The Golden Age of Motorola


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 17, 2014)

Guys I am planning to get new Moto X 2nd gen for sis -in-law.

Can anyone elaborate on it's battery and camera?
Need user reviews.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 17, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Guys I am planning to get new Moto X 2nd gen for sis -in-law.
> 
> Can anyone elaborate on it's battery and camera?
> Need user reviews.



Battery life is single day and camera is okish. For detailed info check out some reviews


----------



## polupoka (Nov 27, 2014)

Lollipop


----------



## polupoka (Dec 3, 2014)

Moto G First Generation users in
India receiving Android 5.0 Soak test
invites !!! 
And still nothing for its big brother!!  
Its an insult to moto x owners :/


----------



## $hadow (Dec 3, 2014)

Moto x 2nd Gen users can always flash rom from xda.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 3, 2014)

Wow polupoka, you are really becoming impatient. 

Though I too want Lollipop for my Moto X but not that eagerly. Already tasted Lollipop on Nexus 7, and due to the primary shade of light colors, I don't think it would be a good choice for our Moto X. Since goodness of Amoled screen greatly gets overshadowed by those bright colors.


----------



## polupoka (Dec 4, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Moto x 2nd Gen users can always flash rom from xda.


I am talking about MOTO X 1st gen! @nd gen has already official 5.0 i think!

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> Wow polupoka, you are really becoming impatient.
> 
> Though I too want Lollipop for my Moto X but not that eagerly. Already tasted Lollipop on Nexus 7, and due to the primary shade of light colors, I don't think it would be a good choice for our Moto X. Since goodness of Amoled screen greatly gets overshadowed by those bright colors.


Ye Vineetda I am impatient! I feel we are being ignored! flipkart ka MOTO X 1st gen ka stock bhi khatam! I SHALL WAIT FOR THIS YEAR ONLY 
WITHOUT LOLLIPOP IN 1ST JANUARY MY MOTO X WILL BE MY BROTHERS FIRST ANDROID(he's in danger with the old pureview given by me,poor fellow  )My 5 mail IDs are registered for one plus one invitation and there are too many kind DADAs too in TDF! so...


----------



## Vyom (Dec 4, 2014)

^^ You are going to dump Moto X, only for Motorola not giving a premium treatment to 1st gen Moto X owners? 
But I am a little sure we will get the update before the year ends. Google have released a small update to Lollipop (5.01), so I think this is why Moto X's update is being delayed. They won't release a half cooked update or an update with bugs. 

But wow man. I am sure you will have a hard time doing that after being use to Moto X's Active display.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 4, 2014)

polupoka said:


> I am talking about MOTO X 1st gen! @nd gen has already official 5.0 i think!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I doubt it. It was a soak test and the phone is yet to make 5.0 even in US.


----------



## polupoka (Dec 4, 2014)

See this!  
*motorola-global-portal.custhelp.com/app/answers/prod_answer_detail/a_id/102640/p/30,6720,9197


----------



## Vyom (Dec 4, 2014)

polupoka said:


> See this!
> *motorola-global-portal.custhelp.com/app/answers/prod_answer_detail/a_id/102640/p/30,6720,9197



Well, it didn't help much, but it did gave me a chance to talk to Live Chat directly. So I did. Following is my conversation:

*i.minus.com/i6fg07IIo6a9E.jpg


*Transcript:*



Spoiler



*<First in queue, connected to Eric in 5 seconds>*
Eric: Hi, my name is Eric. How may I help you?
Eric: Good morning, how are you doing today?
Vineet: Hi Eric. This is Vineet this side.
Vineet: I am fine.. hope you are too.
Eric: I am great
Eric: How may I help you today?
Vineet: I am an owner of Moto X 1st gen. I heard the 2nd gen got Lollipop update recently. I was wondering is there any chance owners of 1st gen can rejoice by getting the update by this year end?
Eric: Let me assist you with this
Eric: Before we move any further and just for verification purposes, would you please confirm your email, phone# of the device we are dealing with and the location where this was purchased?
Vineet: It baffles me to see that even Moto G have got the update. So why the partiality against Moto X!
Vineet: Email: *******@gmail.com
Vineet: Phone: **********
Vineet: Location: flipkart.com
Vineet: Country: India.
Eric: In india ?
Vineet: Yes.
Eric: In this case Let me transfer you to the India chat support.
Eric has disconnected.

*<19th in queue, connected to below person in 5 min!>*
Thirumalesh: Hi, my name is Thirumalesh. How may I help you?
Thirumalesh: Welcome to Motorola support, How may I assist you today?
Vineet: Hi Thirumalesh.
Thirumalesh: Hello.
Thirumalesh: How may I help you?
Vineet: I was asking "Eric" the one whom I was connected to before I was redirected here about the update to Lollipop for my 1st gen Moto X.
Vineet: Can I expect the update to Lollipop (Android 5.0) before year ends?
Thirumalesh: "Motorola is excited that Google has released the Android 5.0 ("Lollipop") software for mobile phones. Motorola Mobility is now working hard to create Lollipop builds for our eligible devices globally. (Visit Motorola Support - Find Answers | Motorola Mobility, Inc. to see if your phone will receive Lollipop.) It takes time to develop and test the software, but the team is working to deliver quality Lollipop builds as fast as possible."
Vineet: Well, so is there no tentative time by which we can expect an update?
Vineet: (Any inside info, please?)
Thirumalesh: As of now we don't have any official information about exact date , We will be happy to update you once it is Officially Released .
Vineet: I was very excited while purchasing Moto X, and think this gadget is revolutionary, I think Motorola owe atleast a little support for us!
Thirumalesh: I understood your concern .Soon we will announce it officially, kindly wait for official announcement.
Thirumalesh: Are we connected?
Vineet: Well, thanks for the information, although it didn't help much.
Vineet: Waiting impatiently for the update. I hope Motorola answers soon.
Thirumalesh: Sure sir.
Thirumalesh: We are always looking to improve our customer support, so you may receive a survey after this chat. We appreciate any feedback you can provide. Thanks for choosing Motorola.
Vineet: Please do me a favor and send this message to Motorola's developer team that Moto X fans are not asking for the update ASAP, all we ask is to atleast give us a 'tentative' date by which we can expect the taste of Lollipop.
Vineet: Thanks.
Vineet: Bye.
Thirumalesh: You are most welcome.
Thirumalesh: Thank you for contacting Motorola. Have a great day.
Thirumalesh has disconnected.


----------



## polupoka (Dec 4, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Well, it didn't help much, but it did gave me a chance to talk to Live Chat directly. So I did. Following is my conversation:
> 
> *i.minus.com/i6fg07IIo6a9E.jpg
> 
> ...


Clap clap


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 7, 2014)

I have a question. Does anyone know why moto is not available on Amazon?


----------



## deathblade (Dec 7, 2014)

It's because flipkart signed an exclusive dealership with moto that they will be the only ones selling moto in India


----------



## Vyom (Dec 7, 2014)

Yes, its called "Selling Exclusively".


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 8, 2014)

Now moto x 1 is listed as discontinued in flipkart.


----------



## polupoka (Dec 14, 2014)

MOTO X 1st GEN is back in flipkart again! Grab the ROYAL blue version guys(that was my 1st choice,but then it was priced 23999/-)!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vyom (Dec 14, 2014)

Wow man.. White, teak and Royal blue all available at 17999. And SBI debit card 10% offer. Cool.


----------



## polupoka (Dec 14, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Wow man.. White, teak and Royal blue all available at 17999. And SBI debit card 10% offer. Cool.


Yeh dada.. But I think the SBI OFFER is gone!  One thing I found in flipkart that they gave me instant 10% off during buying from debit card i.e. Cashback but in snap and amazon I had to wait for atleast 2 months!!!


----------



## Vyom (Dec 14, 2014)

Yes, the SBI offer seems like was valid only till 12th December. However there was one offer that I completely forgot.

_*"2 GB 3G/2G data per month for 2 months in 3G/2G circles for Airtel prepaid and Bill discounts of INR 450 and INR 199 per month for 2 months on subscription of 3G and 2G data boosters of 2 GB and above in 3G and 2G circles respectively for Airtel postpaid."*_

I just happen to see that I had also bought Moto X recently but I hadn't availed this offer! So I did that now!  (Can't see the 3G balance increased now, but I did got a confirmation SMS from Airtel). So thanks polupoka for bumping this thread. I had almost ignored this offer that I was eligible for.

Quoting other Moto X owners to get them reminded, if they have not availed the free 3G data offer:  [MENTION=266361]kunalgujarathi[/MENTION]  [MENTION=155555]Superayush[/MENTION]  [MENTION=23425]gopi_vbboy[/MENTION]


----------



## Superayush (Dec 14, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Yes, the SBI offer seems like was valid only till 12th December. However there was one offer that I completely forgot.
> 
> _*"2 GB 3G/2G data per month for 2 months in 3G/2G circles for Airtel prepaid and Bill discounts of INR 450 and INR 199 per month for 2 months on subscription of 3G and 2G data boosters of 2 GB and above in 3G and 2G circles respectively for Airtel postpaid."*_
> 
> ...



How do I exactly avail this offer?


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 14, 2014)

polupoka said:


> MOTO X 1st GEN is back in flipkart again! Grab the ROYAL blue version guys(that was my 1st choice,but then it was priced 23999/-)!!!!!!!!!


Yes, Moto X1 is back in flipkart. But where do I get the charger for this and how much Will it cost?


----------



## polupoka (Dec 14, 2014)

jackal_79 said:


> Yes, Moto X1 is back in flipkart. But where do I get the charger for this and how much Will it cost?


Buy the blue or teak version...  They have charger


----------



## polupoka (Dec 14, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Yes, the SBI offer seems like was valid only till 12th December. However there was one offer that I completely forgot.
> 
> _*"2 GB 3G/2G data per month for 2 months in 3G/2G circles for Airtel prepaid and Bill discounts of INR 450 and INR 199 per month for 2 months on subscription of 3G and 2G data boosters of 2 GB and above in 3G and 2G circles respectively for Airtel postpaid."*_
> 
> ...


Vineetda, another tip, after one month they(airtel) not gonna give you 2nd month 2gb 3g offer!  U can complain, talk to customer executives... But they will deny.. So only one way, message  airtel india official page of facebook, they ask your flipkart invoice pdf, then they call you for confirmation... After that you can get the next month 2gb 3g only...!!! 
 Regards, 
      Pallav

Update: till now i got 1 gb of the second month.. Rest 1 gb still not given


----------



## polupoka (Dec 14, 2014)

Superayush said:


> How do I exactly avail this offer?


 [MENTION=155555]Superayush[/MENTION], insert ur airtel sim on your moto x, make sure you have internet balance (you can always rc for 9/- 25 mb 3g) then go to airtel

Then click activate... Simple!


----------



## Vyom (Dec 14, 2014)

polupoka said:


> Vineetda, another tip, after one month they(airtel) not gonna give you 2nd month 1gb 3g offer!  U can complain, talk to customer executives... But they will deny.. So only one way, message  airtel india official page of facebook, they ask your flipkart invoice pdf, then they call you for confirmation... After that you can get the next month 1gb 3g only...!!!



That looks more like a rant. 
So was that your own experience?


----------



## polupoka (Dec 14, 2014)

Vyom said:


> That looks more like a rant.
> So was that your own experience?


Yeshh :/


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 14, 2014)

After using Nexus 5, anyone tried Moto X 2014?
Switching from nexus 5 to Moto X 2014?

I used nexus 5 almost 9 months, and gave to brother.
And nexus 5 was my 1st android device, so I don't know how other phones mess with UI, I really liked the nexus 5 and prices are also dropped.
I posted here because I need opinion from nexus 5 user who shifted to moto x 2014. Please guide me. I want to buy mobile.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 18, 2014)

Moto X (2013) - black is available in flipkart now without adapter. How do i get the adapter for it?


----------



## $hadow (Dec 18, 2014)

Basically moto x 2014 is the nexus 5 2014.


----------



## polupoka (Dec 20, 2014)

Hurray Moto x 2nd gen is getting Lollipop in ota   We are the next I hope 

Btw I wanna ask everyone - can I update my moto x 1st gen via PC???


----------



## Vyom (Dec 21, 2014)

What do you mean update via PC? If you mean if you can download the image from net and use it to flash it via adb shell, then yes. But first let the update come for 1st gen Moto X!


----------



## polupoka (Dec 21, 2014)

No official update via pc!  Like i previously downloaded update via pc companion and updated my xperia!  Is it possible for motorola?  Any pc suite?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 21, 2014)

I don't know of any PC suite. But ADB shell is the solution to that.
Or best wait for official OTA.


----------



## polupoka (Dec 21, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I don't know of any PC suite. But ADB shell is the solution to that.
> Or best wait for official OTA.


Okay.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 21, 2014)

jackal_79 said:


> Moto X (2013) - black is available in flipkart now without adapter. How do i get the adapter for it?



Can someone reply on this one?. I only like the black version.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 21, 2014)

jackal_79 said:


> Moto X (2013) - black is available in flipkart now without adapter. How do i get the adapter for it?





jackal_79 said:


> Can someone reply on this one?. I only like the black version.



There is no need for adapter if you have easy access to PC or Laptop or if you have a desk job since you are always working on a PC.
But if you really need an adapter charger you can buy one separately online or offline for as much as Rs 500.

Or you can just use an adapter from your old phone like I am do.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Dec 21, 2014)

Guys Moto X Lolipop update when?


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 23, 2014)

Motorola launches Moto X (2nd Generation) 32GB on Flipkart with special Christmas offers; price starts Rs 32,999 | The Financial Express


----------



## Vyom (Dec 23, 2014)

After 6000 off (if you return your first gen Moto X) and then 2000 off (if you buy from Standard Chartered card) the price of 2nd gen Moto X 32 GB (!) comes to about Rs 25k. 
Sweet deal. But I am not ready to return my 1st gen Moto X which I bought for just 16k.


----------



## acidCow (Dec 23, 2014)

I just bought the Moto X 2nd gen 16 GB one week back, paying the full amount rs 31999. 
Wish I had waited a week.   I'd have bought the 32 GB one.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 23, 2014)

acidCow said:


> I just bought the Moto X 2nd gen 16 GB one week back, paying the full amount rs 31999.
> Wish I had waited a week.   I'd have bought the 32 GB one.



Just a week? Just return!
Yes you can do that. You will get full cashback. And then buy the 32 GB one.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 4, 2015)

Can anyone confirm if below site is selling Moto X 1st gen and if it's safe to buy from this site/ seller?

Buy Motorola MOTO X - 16GB - Black FREE SHIPPING Online at Lowest Price in India | Motorola MOTO X - 16GB - Black FREE SHIPPING Reviews and Specifications - Junglee.com


----------



## rish1 (Jan 4, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Can anyone confirm if below site is selling Moto X 1st gen and if it's safe to buy from this site/ seller?
> 
> Buy Motorola MOTO X - 16GB - Black FREE SHIPPING Online at Lowest Price in India | Motorola MOTO X - 16GB - Black FREE SHIPPING Reviews and Specifications - Junglee.com



the site ibhejo is safe but it is an imported version

you won't get any warranty on that phone .. avoid it


----------



## Vyom (Jan 13, 2015)

polupoka said:


> Vineetda, another tip, after one month they(airtel) not gonna give you 2nd month 2gb 3g offer!  U can complain, talk to customer executives... But they will deny.. So only one way, message  airtel india official page of facebook, they ask your flipkart invoice pdf, then they call you for confirmation... After that you can get the next month 2gb 3g only...!!!
> Regards,
> Pallav
> 
> Update: till now i got 1 gb of the second month.. Rest 1 gb still not given





Vyom said:


> That looks more like a rant.
> So was that your own experience?





polupoka said:


> Yeshh :/



Dude, I just got next month's 2 GB 3G data! My previous month expired yesterday night (with loss of 700 MB, that was unable to use). But when I checked today I was surprised to see that I had received 2 GB 3G data!! 

*i.minus.com/isRkdUBJcCjyC.png


----------



## polupoka (Jan 13, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Dude, I just got next month's 2 GB 3G data! My previous month expired yesterday night (with loss of 700 MB, that was unable to use). But when I checked today I was surprised to see that I had received 2 GB 3G data!!
> 
> *i.minus.com/isRkdUBJcCjyC.png


  Congrats dada!  btw I too got some peculiar data balances!  I have 1281.38mb 3g left(the  remaining data balance I recharged after adding 100 more when they gave 255/- compensation* after complaining in facebook) which will end today and also 1123.15 mb 3g balance left which will end on 1st february... actually I used to go either on airplane mode or 3g on mode..  never used the data on-off option previously..  right now when I put the data off it shows 1123.15mb 3g left till 1st feb!  strange cos when I dial *124# or *123*11# it shows 1281.38 mb data left until tomorrow! today also message came that my data balance will expire tomorrow...  happily confused 

*An update I forgot to give.. as only 1 gb 3g data given to me 2nd month some guy from airtel gave me 255 rs balance(cost of 1gb 3g)..I added 100 more and recharged 355 for 2gb 3g on 18th dec


----------



## Vyom (Jan 13, 2015)

^^ I don't know wth you got, since the post is highly confusing.. but Congrats!


----------



## polupoka (Jan 13, 2015)

I meant to say that i have two seperate data balances.. one is 1281mb 3g which will end tomorrow and other is 1123 mb which will end on 1st feb! The 1st feb validity one is mystery for me! I donot know when and from where it came! guess airtel gave me the 2 month offer for 3 months!


----------



## Vyom (Jan 13, 2015)

There are two separate 3G accounts. 

1. First one is default one, which gets used when you yourself do 3G recharge.
Lets call this Account A.
To know this 3G balance, dial: **123*11#*


2. Second one where you must have received the promotional 3G data.
Lets call it Account B.
To know this 3G balance, dial **123*611#*

So I guess the Account B was credited by Airtel in liu of the Moto X offer. And when you complained about the uncredited 3G balance, Airtel credited it to Account A. Hence you have 3G balance in both of your account.


----------



## polupoka (Jan 13, 2015)

thanx thanx thanx for clearing!  but cunning airtel!  whenever m browsing, downloading... the 1st feb validity data is being spent..  looks like M gonna loose 1281 mb 3g data tonight


----------



## Vyom (Jan 13, 2015)

Isn't it easy? Just don't use net for today and tomorrow. And after that you will have balance in Account B to be used until 1st Feb? Well its Airtel, can't expect much fairness.


----------



## polupoka (Jan 13, 2015)

hmmm...  yesh....


----------



## andy_65_in (Jan 13, 2015)

my moto g2 new gen  APPS symbol has turned white-when i touch it it opens up the display only partialy though when i touch individual icons they open up fully-whats wrong


----------



## Vyom (Jan 14, 2015)

andy_65_in said:


> my moto g2 new gen  APPS symbol has turned white-when i touch it it opens up the display only partialy though when i touch individual icons they open up fully-whats wrong



You can try asking here:
*www.digit.in/forum/mobiles-tablets/179362-moto-g-discussion-thread.html

Btw, Moto X owners:



> Updates of this nature take time. It’s no secret that when 5.0 launched it still had bugs. And, when we update our products, we end up finding more bugs that need to be fixed. There are a lot of reasons for what that happen, but, basically, each phone has a unique set of components and a way they interact. When Google creates a new release, they don’t validate it for all the possible combinations there are, and they won’t fix anything that’s not reproducible on a Nexus device, that’s our job.




Source: Remaining Motorola Products From 2013 and 2014 Will be Updated to Lollipop “Really Soon” | Droid Life

"Really soon"


----------



## polupoka (Jan 14, 2015)

Vyom said:


> You can try asking here:
> *www.digit.in/forum/mobiles-tablets/179362-moto-g-discussion-thread.html
> 
> Btw, Moto X owners:
> ...


----------



## polupoka (Jan 16, 2015)

moto x 2013 will get all those hardware independent feature of moto x 2014 in the upcoming lollipop update


----------



## Vyom (Jan 16, 2015)

I know you are excited, but always cite the sources.. 

Anyway, here it is: Moto X (Gen 1) to get all hardware independent software features of Moto X (Gen 2) : News, News - India Today

I quote this for record, 


> "There is so much anger floating around this topic, I just want to reassure we're working really hard on it, and, as promised, our Moto products from 2014 and 2013 will be updated to Lollipop really soon," Carvalho was quoted in his Google+ post.


----------



## polupoka (Jan 16, 2015)

Vyom said:


> I know you are excited, but always cite the sources..
> 
> Anyway, here it is: Moto X (Gen 1) to get all hardware independent software features of Moto X (Gen 2) : News, News - India Today
> 
> I quote this for record,


Haha...  you are so adorable : )


----------



## Vyom (Jan 19, 2015)

"Adorable"? 

Btw,
*i.minus.com/iQhotuN9u8Shn.png

*NO MY MOTO X IS NOT UP TO DATE, YOU MOTOROLA @%!$@# *

Ab to Moto G ka bhi update aa gaya.. hamara kab aayega!


----------



## polupoka (Jan 23, 2015)

I will kill myself if moto E lollipop comes before moto x!  :'(


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 25, 2015)

I think only nexus and android one line up are promised for updates on time...


----------



## Vyom (Jan 25, 2015)

The more time goes by and the more I am using Lollipop on Nexus 7, more I am becoming uninterested in Lollipop on my Moto X. The whole philosophy of Lollipop is "too much white spaces". Lollipop is very bright and white. Totally uncool for Moto X.

The Google search bar on home screen is all White.
The App drawer is White.
The Settings page is all white.
And, lo and behold The Keyboard is also White.

When Lollipop comes on Moto X I would have to use many hacks to make it dark including:
1. Changing keyboard
2. Maybe another launcher like Apex to change theme to Holo
3. Move to some Custom ROM altogether


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 25, 2015)

Vyom said:


> The more time goes by and the more I am using Lollipop on Nexus 7, more I am becoming uninterested in Lollipop on my Moto X. The whole philosophy of Lollipop is "too much white spaces". Lollipop is very bright and white. Totally uncool for Moto X.
> 
> The Google search bar on home screen is all White.
> The App drawer is White.
> ...



if you are using google now launcher then you will get lollipop feel early, don't wait for update.. white is good but you can change that... not available in launcher settings...


----------



## amjath (Jan 25, 2015)

I dont know what is the problem with White color for everyone unless you use amoled display which eats more battery


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 25, 2015)

amjath said:


> I dont know what is the problem with White color for everyone unless you use amoled display which eats more battery



that does not feel good for eyes... 
my dad was showing me that color changed to white suddenly (auto-update via wifi was enabled by me) and he shown this thing to moto gallery also they told that they don't know anything about this..... I told my father everything from google app update to os update..


----------



## Vyom (Jan 25, 2015)

amjath said:


> I dont know what is the problem with White color for everyone unless you use amoled display which eats more battery



In case you didn't notice.. This is moto x thread which uses Amoled displays.


----------



## amjath (Jan 25, 2015)

Vyom said:


> In case you didn't notice.. This is moto x thread which uses Amoled displays.



I forgot that both had AMOLED, but poor memory


----------



## Vyom (Feb 1, 2015)

*Attempt to Root the Moto X*:

So, I have been facing with in-the-face advertisement since a week. Ads when I am using some apps, ads when I try to exit the app, and full screen pop up ads.
Now I have installed a lot of apps, and can't really figure out which apps must be causing this. So I thought decided to trace the app by disabling one app at a time. Sadly I can't freeze the app without rooting the device and I don't want to keep uninstalling and re-installing apps.

So now I thought maybe THIS IS THE TIME TO ROOT THIS BABY! But, I was disappointment *to learn* that if you have upgraded to Android 4.4.4 then there is no risk free method to root.
So my journey ended before it even began. 

I will keep trying to figure out how to root my Moto X and will keep this thread updated of my endeavors. Meanwhile I was wondering whether, have any of you guys rooted the device? And which version you are on?


----------



## $hadow (Feb 1, 2015)

I thought that problem has been with the lollipop but Moto X has already rooting problem.


----------



## polupoka (Feb 1, 2015)

Vyom said:


> *Attempt to Root the Moto X*:
> 
> So, I have been facing with in-the-face advertisement since a week. Ads when I am using some apps, ads when I try to exit the app, and full screen pop up ads.
> Now I have installed a lot of apps, and can't really figure out which apps must be causing this. So I thought decided to trace the app by disabling one app at a time. Sadly I can't freeze the app without rooting the device and I don't want to keep uninstalling and re-installing apps.
> ...


Told you... I tried to root the first day!


----------



## Alien (Feb 2, 2015)

Vyom said:


> *Attempt to Root the Moto X*:
> 
> So, I have been facing with in-the-face advertisement since a week. Ads when I am using some apps, ads when I try to exit the app, and full screen pop up ads.
> Now I have installed a lot of apps, and can't really figure out which apps must be causing this. So I thought decided to trace the app by disabling one app at a time. Sadly I can't freeze the app without rooting the device and I don't want to keep uninstalling and re-installing apps.
> ...


Even though i don't own a moto x, i helped my friend root it. I think it was 4.4.4. Followed this guide from xda. There will be data loss while unlocking bootloader though, plus no OTA updates.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 2, 2015)

Alien said:


> Even though i don't own a moto x, i helped my friend root it. I think it was 4.4.4. Followed this guide from xda. There will be data loss while unlocking bootloader though, plus no OTA updates.



This is the basic thing with rooting if the bootloader is locked so it will erase data on unlocking bootloader and no OTA is you are having a custom recovery.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 2, 2015)

Alien said:


> Even though i don't own a moto x, i helped my friend root it. I think it was 4.4.4. Followed this guide from xda. There will be data loss while unlocking bootloader though, plus no OTA updates.



You must have rooted an Android 4.4 device. There is no way to downgrade an 4.4.4 device back to lower version for rooting without serious risk. So looks like we are stuck for the moment.


----------



## Alien (Feb 2, 2015)

Vyom said:


> You must have rooted an Android 4.4 device. There is no way to downgrade an 4.4.4 device back to lower version for rooting without serious risk. So looks like we are stuck for the moment.


There is no need to downgrade to root AFAIK.





> Because you already have 4.4.4 on the phone, the only way to root it is to unlock the bootloader, install custom recovery, and root that way.


Quoting from a comment there on xda.


----------



## polupoka (Feb 3, 2015)

Vyom said:


> You must have rooted an Android 4.4 device. There is no way to downgrade an 4.4.4 device back to lower version for rooting without serious risk. So looks like we are stuck for the moment.


A bit more clarification.. He must have rooted the moto x 4.4.2 kitkat!  4.4.4 is still unrootable   the first day i got my phone I updated it without knowing this helplessness!  N about lollipop, no more hope now... Ayega... Laga lengey.. No craze left -_-


----------



## polupoka (Feb 12, 2015)

TOO frustrated to share source..last night I saw somewhere that MOTO E indonesia has started seeding lollipop..so all MOTO E may get lollipop under a week!
Also read that due to S4 pro motorola is facing problems to put in lollipop to MOTO X 1st gen..so it might take 3 weeks minimum to get lollipop for MOTO X 1st gen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TIME to DIE on SHAME!  this 19th I should die on my 21st birthday


----------



## Vyom (Feb 12, 2015)

polupoka said:


> TOO frustrated to share source..last night I saw somewhere that MOTO E indonesia has started seeding lollipop..so all MOTO E may get lollipop under a week!
> Also read that due to S4 pro motorola is facing problems to put in lollipop to MOTO X 1st gen..so it might take 3 weeks minimum to get lollipop for MOTO X 1st gen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> TIME to DIE on SHAME!  this 19th I should die on my 21st birthday



Well, that's really bad man. As for me, I am not really looking forward for lollipop anyway. 
Grapes are sour. And so it should be it seems.


----------



## polupoka (Feb 13, 2015)

Moto E update seeding in india now!


----------



## Vyom (Feb 13, 2015)

Motorola tweeted, "Moto X (1st Gen) will get L, but chipset requires more effort. We're working to deliver satisfactory experience, performance."

Moto E and Moto Maxx Android Lollipop update incoming: Moto X (2013) update not ready yet - AndroidPIT


----------



## $hadow (Feb 13, 2015)

Lollipop looks good on the picture but there are a lot of corks if you are coming form kitkat. On nexus it is still poorly optimized.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 5, 2015)

On Friday night I posted this out of frustration...



Vyom said:


> At this point, I say FU google/motorola.
> 
> To Motorola since delaying release of Lollipop for Moto X 1st gen, while providing lollipop to Moto E and Moto G.
> 
> ...



Little did I know what would follow for the rest of weekend for me. From Friday till now, I lost all my data of Moto X, tried hours to recover data and fail so many times. Became frustrated, shocked myself, felt sad and finally overcame all of it and now trying to turning it into valuable lesson learned for future.

So what actually happened... here is the little story that I think I need to get out.

We all know, how Motorola failed to provide update to 5.0 since many months now. And how 4.4.4 is the version where you can't root using usual method. So out of frustration I finally decided to get the unlock code from Motorola's website and use it to unlock the bootloader. Which I did. Just as I pressed enter after giving the command to unlock the bootloader, my jaw dropped in the next half of second. A feeling of helplessness came over me when I realized I didn't take backup, and unlocking bootloader is a destructible method that would reset the device. But I couldn't do anything. Had I tried to cancel the command (using Ctrl + C) I probably would have end with a bricked Moto X. So I had no choice to wait for few seconds and see the command destroying the data right in front of my eyes. Seconds pass (which felt like eternity). Device rebooted. Bootloader was unlocked. Data was gone.

The following saturday I remained in shock. Cursed myself the whole day. I have written articles on how to take backup of your Android. I very well knew that unlocking the bootloader formats the device. I have done it before with my previous phone (LG P500) and with Nexus 7. Then what came over me last night? How can I forget to take the backup? I felt so sad that I couldn't do anything on saturday. I tried to go out with my friend, to wander some places. But I didn't feel good.

But what's done was done. Now I could only try to recover the data. With hope in my mind and faith in technology, I decided to give recovery a try.

On the night of Saturday I did my research. Read lots of threads. Found a way to recover data on an XDA thread. The article said it's possible to recover data even from the device which don't support Mass Storage mode, by taking a dump of the internal memory in a RAW file and then using that VHD to recover data on PC. So I tried. I tried to take the backup till 3 am in the morning, until I crashed on bed with tiredness.

Following day, on Sunday I continued my venture. I had the RAW image of the internal memory. I tried various tools to recover any kind of data from the image. I tired Recuva, Stellar Pheonix Data Recovery and testdisk. All of them found bits and pieces of data. Thumbnails of a few images, but nothing substantial. I thought pics are gone for good. How about recovering the whatspp database file which have an unusual extension of "db.crypt". Testfile recovery tool had a provision to create custom signature of any file that I want to recover. Did that, but no result. Looked like luck wasn't on my favour, and finally I gave up.

This have been a great deal of learning experience for me. I learned:
1. How one act of impulse can have unintended repercussions
2. How important is to regularly have backups, possibly cloud backups.
3. How difficult is it to recover data once it's gone
4. How important is it to act fast once you "do" lose your data to create an image file.

Now I would accept my loss, will install the apps again, will try to restore whatever is on cloud, and setup cloud backup using OwnCloud, a technique that I should have thought about before messing with my device.

*The last thing I have learned is you can NEVER be too careful. *


----------



## singleindian (Apr 5, 2015)

So sad to hear that. U didn't turn  on auto back up in google photos?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 5, 2015)

singleindian said:


> So sad to hear that. U didn't turn  on auto back up in google photos?



No I didn't. I always thought to have manual control over my stuff. 

That's why it's always said that the weakest security link are 'humans'. Human like me.


----------



## singleindian (Apr 5, 2015)

Vyom said:


> No I didn't. I always thought to have manual control over my stuff.
> 
> That's why it's always said that the weakest security link are 'humans'. Human like me.


Rookie mistake. How often u take backup copies of phone? Or u kept everything on phone and didn't take one ever?


----------



## polupoka (Apr 5, 2015)

Vyom said:


> On Friday night I posted this out of frustration...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thats sad ! learned from ur mistake!  btw moto said that moto x,E(both 1st gen) n moto G(4G) would skip 5.0 and directly upgraded to 5.1.. but when?? when 5.2 is available???

*


----------



## Vyom (Apr 5, 2015)

singleindian said:


> Rookie mistake. How often u take backup copies of phone? Or u kept everything on phone and didn't take one ever?


I kept everything on phone. But use to keep moving big files like videos and pics of trips outside station to PC. So what I lost are some casual pics taken over two months and the whatsapp conversation since I last changed the phone to Moto X. (I have the whatsapp database taken while migrating to Moto X, which means over 6 months of chat history loss.



polupoka said:


> *Thats sad ! learned from ur mistake!  btw moto said that moto x,E(both 1st gen) n moto G(4G) would skip 5.0 and directly upgraded to 5.1.. but when?? when 5.2 is available???
> 
> *



I don't care about OTA anymore. Now bootloader of my device is unlocked and device is now rooted. I am trying to flash CM 12 now. Which would mean Android 5.0.2. Update to this official cyanogenmod is also available as  5.1 but that's unofficial. Only con of CM 12 seems to be battery life right now, but feature wise it would be a blast. 
Let them OTA come whenever it would. (sources say 'anytime now' to 'few days'). F*** the sources.

*Time to unleash the power within Moto X.*


----------



## singleindian (Apr 5, 2015)

Vyom said:


> I kept everything on phone. But use to keep moving big files like videos and pics of trips outside station to PC. So what I lost are some casual pics taken over two months and the whatsapp conversation since I last changed the phone to Moto X. (I have the whatsapp database taken while migrating to Moto X, which means over 6 months of chat history loss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about WhatsApp Web? I never used it. If u didn't delete it, then the chats should be available in the Web client, isn't it!


----------



## Vyom (Apr 5, 2015)

singleindian said:


> What about WhatsApp Web? I never used it. If u didn't delete it, then the chats should be available in the Web client, isn't it!



That's the thing with WhatsApp. Neither they store data on cloud (they must do for NSA, not for us), neither they have a proper PC client in place. The web client that you are talking about doesn't store anything on PC. Rather it works 'via' the phone. So till the time WhatsApp is running on your phone, you can access it via web on PC. Sucks isn't it?

Anyway, I managed to install CM12 by the process given on *this* thread. The process includes installing CM11 first, since for some reason if you flash CM12 directly it will result in bootloop. So I installed CM11 first, then CM12 and now I have to install GAPPS. Some screenshots:

*i.imgur.com/g7BqYRo.png
*
imgur album: Moto X Lollipop - Album on Imgur*

Finally on Lollipop. The animations are fluid, it isn't half as bad I initially thought. The lag on Nexus 7 made a very bad impression of Lollipop on me. Now only thing to do is to find dark theme.


----------



## polupoka (Apr 6, 2015)

Vyom said:


> That's the thing with WhatsApp. Neither they store data on cloud (they must do for NSA, not for us), neither they have a proper PC client in place. The web client that you are talking about doesn't store anything on PC. Rather it works 'via' the phone. So till the time WhatsApp is running on your phone, you can access it via web on PC. Sucks isn't it?
> 
> Anyway, I managed to install CM12 by the process given on *this* thread. The process includes installing CM11 first, since for some reason if you flash CM12 directly it will result in bootloop. So I installed CM11 first, then CM12 and now I have to install GAPPS. Some screenshots:
> 
> ...



*TeMpTinG!!!!*   N ya ***k the sources!  I play contest of champions daily ..thats the reason m not complaining to moto about lollipop


----------



## $hadow (Apr 6, 2015)

Nexus 7 2012 is still suffering from a lag in nearly all the major sections.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 7, 2015)

polupoka said:


> *TeMpTinG!!!!*   N ya ***k the sources!  I play contest of champions daily ..thats the reason m not complaining to moto about lollipop



What is "contest of champions"? 
And you should complain. :/



$hadow said:


> Nexus 7 2012 is still suffering from a lag in nearly all the major sections.



Yes, Lollipop on N7 feels too laggy. But on Moto X it's buttery smooth.
Liking the new kind of Active Display now. Notifications are shown on lock screen just like actual notifications on "pull down menu", not just icons like it was use to before. Host of new features of Cyanogenmod have arrive too. Small compass is built in the pull down settings menu, so is the torch. And "Toggle data" button shows used MB for quick reference.

Tip of the ice berg though. Lots of features now!


----------



## polupoka (Apr 7, 2015)

Vyom said:


> What is "contest of champions"?
> And you should complain. :/




search play store!!!!!!  "contest of champions"  u shud forget complaining and putting roms on ur moto x if you play it for atleast an hour!!!  My all spare time is for "contest of champions" and m that guy who never played games!


----------



## $hadow (Apr 8, 2015)

^^And you should try lollipop memory leak xposed module.


----------



## polupoka (Apr 26, 2015)

I brazil 5.1 update already available for moto x (1st gen).. soon available in india! *AT LAST!!!! *


----------



## Vyom (Apr 26, 2015)

polupoka said:


> I brazil 5.1 update already available for moto x (1st gen).. soon available in india! *AT LAST!!!! *



Official Lollipop should be real good. I manage to get very stable OS with Cyanogenmod 12. So I can only imagine how stable official ROM would be. Though won't be so feature rich. Will try the official ROM once it hits the interweb.


----------



## polupoka (Apr 27, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Official Lollipop should be real good. I manage to get very stable OS with Cyanogenmod 12. So I can only imagine how stable official ROM would be. Though won't be so feature rich. Will try the official ROM once it hits the interweb.



Vyom,do X8 computing system works well with cyanogenmod 12???


----------



## Vyom (Apr 27, 2015)

polupoka said:


> Vyom,do X8 computing system works well with cyanogenmod 12???



You asking this question makes me wonder, if Motorola have delayed the update yet again, or is it NOW that you are finally becoming impatient. 

Anyway, the features on CM12 works fairly well. Ok Google hotword doesn't work from totally locked phone. But I didn't used to use it much anyway. Besides, it does work from launcher and doesn't have the delay of waking up the phone if used on totally locked phone. So not big deal.

Active display is replaced by Ambient display (first came with Nexus 6) which is more functional than the Active display that Moto X originally came up with. Watch a demo of it here: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TyhaOjME5g

Twist to open camera also works, although the camera app is now changed to some other app. But I use to like the default camera app which use to come with Stock ROM on Moto X.

Haven't done much to explore further, or to update the ROM in 3 weeks (updates come each night as nightlies). But the ROM I installed weeks ago, works pretty good, and with the goodness of Lollipop and features of Cyanogenmod.


----------



## polupoka (Apr 28, 2015)

Vyom said:


> You asking this question makes me wonder, if Motorola have delayed the update yet again, or is it NOW that you are finally becoming impatient.
> 
> Anyway, the features on CM12 works fairly well. Ok Google hotword doesn't work from totally locked phone. But I didn't used to use it much anyway. Besides, it does work from launcher and doesn't have the delay of waking up the phone if used on totally locked phone. So not big deal.
> 
> ...



Hmm! No am not impatient..m just too curious cos till Q1 of 2016 motorola would officially support MOTO x (1st gen) ... so after that I will follow you for sure 
an d wow! ambient display! thats great ... enjoy.. u can also download a software named like cyan delta or something which only update the exact update file to ur phone each night. So you can stay upgraded. 
Enjoy ur moto x lollipop alone untill we get hands on it too


----------



## vicky (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi,

I am facing very high data usage by android OS on my moto x and can't seem to find the cause for it.
I have disabled auto sync on all google apps, as well as i have disabled back up option in backup and reset.
Disabled background data as well, but still android OS keeps using background date.

Anyone else had to face similar issue.

Regards


----------



## Vyom (Apr 29, 2015)

^^ Under Settings, goto Data Usage. It will show nice bifurcation of which app is using most of the data.
The app which consumers most data should be on top. Once you find out which app is using data you can disable background data for that app by tapping the app, and toggling, "Disable background data".


----------



## vicky (May 1, 2015)

That's what, the app that shows most usage is Android OS.
And all usage is in background.
Last bill cycle it used more than 600 mb


----------



## Vyom (May 1, 2015)

I use AFWall+ Firewall, that gives options to selectively turn off/on data on each app. Though I think it needs root, since it modified iptables to do that.
If you are simply not able to find out what app is causing the data drain, you may root the device and use this app to control it. I understand though that, rooting maybe the last option for you.

If the usage is Android OS, I think its the Updates which are getting downloading. You may try to disable updating from settings.


----------



## Vyom (May 13, 2015)

So [MENTION=288626]polupoka[/MENTION] : Are you on Lollipop yet?
Or did Motorola "delayed" it again?


----------



## polupoka (May 13, 2015)

Vyom said:


> So  @polupoka  : Are you on Lollipop yet?
> Or did Motorola "delayed" it again?



They saying- lollipop of xt1052 is coming within weeks! (10weeks?)


----------



## Vyom (Jun 8, 2015)

polupoka said:


> They saying- lollipop of xt1052 is coming within weeks! (10weeks?)



So, it Lollipop out for Moto X officially?

Btw, just came to know about Moto X 3rd Gen!!! 

Source: Fresh leak on the upcoming Moto X third-gen smartphone point to a 5.6 inch display | Digit.in
GSMArena: Motorola Moto X (3rd Gen) - Full phone specifications


----------



## $hadow (Jun 9, 2015)

SD 810 might get it doomed.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 9, 2015)

$hadow said:


> SD 810 might get it doomed.



SD 810? FK quotes SD 801 while GSMArena quotes SD 808. Looks like it's not confirmed yet.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 9, 2015)

Vyom said:


> SD 810? FK quotes SD 801 while GSMArena quotes SD 808. Looks like it's not confirmed yet.


Phonearena made a pretty sure statement that it is going to come with sd 810 improved variant which is already in new Z3+


----------



## polupoka (Jun 19, 2015)

Vyom said:


> So, it Lollipop out for Moto X officially?
> 
> Btw, just came to know about Moto X 3rd Gen!!!
> 
> ...



yes I saw it vyom. But seeing moto's os update history,I ignore that excitement 

btw,see this- Android 5.1 for both 1st and 2nd gen Moto X to roll out next week - GSMArena.com news

*Ya! BETTER LATE THAN NEVER!!!

Oh! forgot to tell... I bought OPO ... so now 2 phone... 
MOTO X with default os...waiting que...and ONE PLUS ONE with lots of tinkering
NOTE: still I prefer MOTO X when I put both on hand!
*


----------



## Vyom (Jun 19, 2015)

polupoka said:


> yes I saw it vyom. But seeing moto's os update history,I ignore that excitement
> 
> btw,see this- Android 5.1 for both 1st and 2nd gen Moto X to roll out next week - GSMArena.com news
> 
> ...



Arrghh.. still news about update "Next week". Not exciting at all. I will believe when I really see the update notification. Although since I am on CM 12 I won't see it. So keep an eye on that notification. That's the only proof now. Can't believe we were thinking that we would get update HALF YEAR earlier.

Congrats for new phone. OPO seems to be a good phone. And I am sure I would prefer Moto X over OPO, not when I put them on my hand, rather when I pass over my hand over both of them. Since Moto X would be only one which would wake up.


----------



## polupoka (Jun 19, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Arrghh.. still news about update "Next week". Not exciting at all. I will believe when I really see the update notification. Although since I am on CM 12 I won't see it. So keep an eye on that notification. That's the only proof now. Can't believe we were thinking that we would get update HALF YEAR earlier.
> 
> Congrats for new phone. OPO seems to be a good phone. And I am sure I would prefer Moto X over OPO, not when I put them on my hand, rather when I pass over my hand over both of them. Since Moto X would be only one which would wake up.


yeah.. will inform you when I get notif!


LOL .. Double Tap to wake is a good replacement for me! I often double tab my moto now!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 27, 2015)

Installed CM12.1 on my Moto X+1 and its good. Though you have to explicitly unlock bootloader from motorola website and void warranty.

Have been using nightly for a month and its not that bad.Definitely better than moto stock crap.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 27, 2015)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Installed CM12.1 on my Moto X+1 and its good. Though you have to explicitly unlock bootloader from motorola website and void warranty.
> 
> Have been using nightly for a month and its not that bad.Definitely better than moto stock crap.



Moto stock isn't that crap, it's mostly Vanilla. CM provides tons of extra features so I can see why you call it crap. 
And unlocking from motorola website is the only I unlocked it too.


I have been using CM 12 since I tend to prefer the most stable ROM now, with least bug.

For my Moto X (2013) I am currently trying ParanoidAndroid and one more ROM.

- - - Updated - - -

             [MENTION=266361]kunalgujarathi[/MENTION]
             [MENTION=288626]polupoka[/MENTION]
             [MENTION=155555]Superayush[/MENTION]
           [MENTION=32982]Baker[/MENTION]

Any of you guys are on Stock ROM? I need to try to pull the camera app which was quite cool. Current camera app which comes with CM 12 is pretty bad. There are no single toggle buttons. Toggling front and rear camera needs two taps. Switching to video mode takes two taps. But previously all it took was single tap.
Anyone can help getting that old stock camera app?


----------



## polupoka (Jun 27, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Moto stock isn't that crap, it's mostly Vanilla. CM provides tons of extra features so I can see why you call it crap.
> And unlocking from motorola website is the only I unlocked it too.
> 
> 
> ...


I installed "app backup and restore" and clicked -'save system apks'
So I have stock camera apk . Tell me how can I send that apk to you?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 28, 2015)

polupoka said:


> I installed "app backup and restore" and clicked -'save system apks'
> So I have stock camera apk . Tell me how can I send that apk to you?


There are numerous ways.
Dropbox, Google drive, mega upload, mediafire etc ..
If I am able to get the camera from stock ROM, that would be awesome.


----------



## polupoka (Jun 29, 2015)

Vyom said:


> There are numerous ways.
> Dropbox, Google drive, mega upload, mediafire etc ..
> If I am able to get the camera from stock ROM, that would be awesome.


Here it is... Sorry for late Vyom..have dysentry as a gift from picnic yesterday
Link- *drive.google.com/file/d/0B0F8mUMk5nsvX0dnbFR4TzFvWW8/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Vyom (Jun 29, 2015)

polupoka said:


> Here it is... Sorry for late Vyom..have dysentry as a gift from picnic yesterday
> Link- *drive.google.com/file/d/0B0F8mUMk5nsvX0dnbFR4TzFvWW8/view?usp=sharing



Thanks man. Will try this and report if it worked.

- - - Updated - - -

Well, didn't work. Get error. Will have to see what I can do.

*i.imgur.com/PsuUay8.png


----------



## amjath (Jun 29, 2015)

Get a flashable zip and install


----------



## polupoka (Jun 29, 2015)

amjath said:


> Get a flashable zip and install



How to make a flashable zip amjath bhai?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 29, 2015)

polupoka said:


> I installed "app backup and restore" and clicked -'save system apks'
> So I have stock camera apk . Tell me how can I send that apk to you?



system apps backup apk won't install and are not portable.
you will need a flash able zip for it work.
i think xda has many links for zips.

 [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]: Can u try the below links

[PORT][06192015][Ver 2.26] ColorOS Camera foâ€¦ | OnePlus One | XDA Forums

[MOD][ZIP] New Moto X Camera+/Gallery | Nexus 6 | XDA Forums


----------



## polupoka (Jul 9, 2015)

How can I even miss it I dont know but i downloaded 688.5 mb lollipop 5.1.1 update of my beloved MOTO X (1st gen) an hour ago[heard it came 6 days ago] and it is awesome! My opo is in nightly cyanogenmod 12.1 as suggested by amjath bhai and its good too...  ocassionally I update it through Cyandelta. btw the default camera is bad in cyan 12.1 so I installed the Oppo cameramod 2.5 and its very good!


----------



## Vyom (Aug 19, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]: Can u try the below links
> 
> [PORT][06192015][Ver 2.26] ColorOS Camera foâ€¦ | OnePlus One | XDA Forums
> 
> [MOD][ZIP] New Moto X Camera+/Gallery | Nexus 6 | XDA Forums



Forgot to update here, but that 2nd link worked. That was the original camera on Moto X. And it's good. One Plus camera was also good, albeit I use the simple Camera+ app. Thanks for sharing those links. 



polupoka said:


> How can I even miss it I dont know but i downloaded 688.5 mb lollipop 5.1.1 update of my beloved MOTO X (1st gen) an hour ago[heard it came 6 days ago] and it is awesome! My opo is in nightly cyanogenmod 12.1 as suggested by amjath bhai and its good too...  ocassionally I update it through Cyandelta. btw the default camera is bad in cyan 12.1 so I installed the Oppo cameramod 2.5 and its very good!



Can you share the link? I wasn't able to find out the factory image of Lollipop for our phone, but couldn't find it anywhere. My searching skills are becoming old I guess.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 30, 2015)

For the update to this thread. I did get the link to the official image of stock Lollipop for 1st gen Moto X. Its this.

Been using the stock Lollipop for a week now and suffice to say I am extremely satisfied. Apart from some of the features which CM provides, the Stock ROM is fully functional with the added bonus of no stability issues and bugs.

Jumping from CM to Stock might seem to be downgrade, but the CM have many bugs which I can't afford right now. I would still like to try CM but maybe a while later. The biggest thing is that Touchless controls have started to work again (which was not working in CM). And I can set any phrase to activate the functionality. I have set it to "Ok Jarvis". 

What about you guys. How's your device going along? I am asking to both 1st gen and 2nd gen owners.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 30, 2015)

I got official 5.1 for Moto X 1st gen.

Installed Nova Launcher Prime and done.
Buttery smooth.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 30, 2015)

Moto X force is luring me into buying!

The Moto X Force Smartphone has an 'Unbreakable Screen' | Digit.in

It's unbreakable!!


----------



## amjath (Oct 31, 2015)

Interesting short testing by cnn


Indian on top yaay
*i.imgur.com/FKAewpn.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Oct 31, 2015)

Lol.. That was nice crack tests.

Also interesting to note that India is on top of the nation where the most number of screen cracks, though the lowest, 8% of people are using a cracked screen phone.


----------



## andy_65_in (Dec 27, 2015)

Cant delete read emails in my moto 2nd gen completel.they keep on coimng back after i open the email app again.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 27, 2015)

Are you talking about Gmail or email configured with IMAP or POP? In later case it has to be the problem with protocol being used and/or server issue.


----------

